# In campervan safe



## Goaskalys (Nov 3, 2010)

Greetings to all you wild campers.  I drive a converted Transit hightop and would like to fit some sort of safe that would be big enough to store a camera and laptop in the van.

There is a shelf above the driver and front seat that looks good to bolt some sort of box to.  Does anyone make such a small, secure box or has anyone made one?

Any ideas greatly recieved, thanks


----------



## Tbear (Nov 4, 2010)

Goaskalys 

Check out your local office supply place, most do a couple of different shapes and sizes small enough for your needs

Richard


----------



## Hawkmoon (Nov 4, 2010)

Or check out Screwfix as they will sell strong boxes to store tools etc. securely in vans


----------



## Goaskalys (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks huys, I've just ordered a screwfix laptop safe, £49, just the job (I hope).  I will let you know when it arrives if it's as good as I hope.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 5, 2010)

Probably the safest safe is hidden one in a niche or beneath the floor etc.


----------



## barnybg (Nov 6, 2010)

I know you have one,but a cheap alternative  (for others if reading ) what about an AMMO BOX (steel),all different sizes and shapes,and good and strong.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Nov 6, 2010)

Just remember to weld some angle iron around the bottom of the safe/floor so that any prospective thief cant get a crowbar under it and just prise it off the floor (the weakest point in any safe fitting).


----------



## Goaskalys (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi there, the safe arrived today. I'ts very sturdy and comes with bolts to fix it to the floor or wall. It locks by either using the battery powered keypad or the keys provided.  It's just big enough for my laptop and camera to fit in, so in general it's just the job.  Just got to figure out where's the best place for it to be fixed.
Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 8, 2010)

Goaskalys said:


> Hi there, the safe arrived today. I'ts very sturdy and comes with bolts to fix it to the floor or wall. It locks by either using the battery powered keypad or the keys provided.  It's just big enough for my laptop and camera to fit in, so in general it's just the job.  Just got to figure out where's the best place for it to be fixed.
> Thanks for all the advice



Fix it out of sight if in easy view you will attract
unwelcome visitors  !!


----------

